# You will never run again.... Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2017)

You will never run again....



​


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 16, 2017)

I wonder if the Yoga exercises helped strengthen tendons that were weak, which in turn helped your running.   I used to run a lot and I don't ever remember doing exercises that specifically help strengthen tendons.  We often trained the muscles and not the tendons.  I know Yoga does both really good.


----------



## clfsean (May 16, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> You will never run again....
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I don't run anyway ... I have KEYS!!!!!


----------



## Martial_Kumite (May 16, 2017)

"Run and you'll live -- at least a while. And dying in your beds many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one chance to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take our freedom!!!"


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2017)

clfsean said:


> I don't run anyway ... I have KEYS!!!!!



NAH! it was my 妻子 (Qīzi - wife) I drive past the house, heading for the garage, and she had things to bring in and she never EVER uses her keys and I get tired of her beating on the door.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2017)

Martial_Kumite said:


> "Run and you'll live -- at least a while. And dying in your beds many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one chance to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take our freedom!!!"
> 
> View attachment 20702



"Before you criticize someone, you should run a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes."
-Unknown

"I believe that every human being has a finite number of heartbeats, and I don't intend to waste any of mine running around doing exercises."
- Neil Armstrong


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I wonder if the Yoga exercises helped strengthen tendons that were weak, which in turn helped your running.   I used to run a lot and I don't ever remember doing exercises that specifically help strengthen tendons.  We often trained the muscles and not the tendons.  I know Yoga does both really good.



It likely contributed, however I have been back at yoga for a few months now, and I can say it did help greatly with the Arthritis pain, but I still could not run, I think the addition of the low impact aerobic and light weight work got me the rest of the way.

Before I would say to myself, I'm going to run, and there was nothing in my muscles responding to that beyond a fast walk. Just could not get the legs to do what I wanted, it was almost like I forgot how to run. Now, they seem to work a little better


----------



## Headhunter (May 16, 2017)

Glad to hear you can run again always good when our body surprises us in a good way


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (May 17, 2017)

I used to do a lot of road running (up to 50 mile ultras on pavement) but in the past few years I find that I do almost all of my running on trials. 

It feels like so much less impact on the joints and it also seems to require more lateral stabilizer muscles/tendons/ligaments and that helps to strengthen my overall running form.


----------



## blindsage (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2017)

blindsage said:


>



I can't do that...I had a friend who use to do that in competition and I harassed him mercilessly for it. He took it well, but I don't want to push and have him see me doing it...he was a postal worker (that and he is a full 6 inches taller than me)...that type of thing could send him over the edge 

But seriously, thanks but the heel toe step is not going to work for my hips. I was told, by a previous orthpod, long before the arthritis, due to back issues that because of the way my hips are set, tilted slight back, that cross country skiing was out...but snow shoeing was ok. I cannot physically keep my knees together and bring them to my chest due to the way my hips are set.

And by the way, the merciless harassment of my friend for race walking is a true story.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 22, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> But seriously, thanks but the heel toe step is not going to work for my hips


Ironically this is not the best way to run or walk because of the problem heel strikes cause when walking or running.  A lot of people run barefoot because it forces them to use better running technique.  There's a lot of information about.  So if you run or walk barefoot a lot outside then you probably have better technique than someone like me.


----------



## Buka (May 22, 2017)

I will only run if I'm chasing somebody, and if they're young and fast I'm probably not going to catch them.
And I don't think that running should be done on cement/asphalt.

But, my buddy Richard, a long time Kyokushin black belt, runs ten miles every day (EVERY day) on the road. He's in his sixties and is as good a shape as anyone I know. He's obviously nuts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2017)

Buka said:


> I will only run if I'm chasing somebody, and if they're young and fast I'm probably not going to catch them.
> And I don't think that running should be done on cement/asphalt.
> 
> But, my buddy Richard, a long time Kyokushin black belt, runs ten miles every day (EVERY day) on the road. He's in his sixties and is as good a shape as anyone I know. He's obviously nuts.



Obviously..... I think it is part of the requirement to become a Kyokushin black belt..... don't tell him I said that


----------



## iain_meyers (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi, sorry to hear about your problem. 

I don't know if relevant to you but I found that losing a lot of weight really helped with issues like hip and knee pain. I lost around 25kg, ending up around 65kg which I have maintained through diet. Hip pain is not an issue for me now and I feel much younger.


----------



## Buka (Jun 23, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Obviously..... I think it is part of the requirement to become a Kyokushin black belt..... don't tell him I said that



Your post was in reply to what I said about my buddy, Richard, running ten miles a day.

Since then, I've met his wife and son. Really nice folks. I was talking to his wife one day and asked "_when was the last time Richard didn't go for a run_?" His wife thought about it for a bit and said, "_Oh, it was two or three years before our son was born_." 

Their son is in his twenties. Ten miles, every single day. That's just nuts. Certifiable.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 23, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> I used to do a lot of road running (up to 50 mile ultras on pavement) but in the past few years I find that I do almost all of my running on trials.
> 
> It feels like so much less impact on the joints and it also seems to require more lateral stabilizer muscles/tendons/ligaments and that helps to strengthen my overall running form.


It's also just more fun. I loved road running, actually, for the ability to mostly not pay attention to my feet/legs when on nice pavement. But the trails present a more pleasing challenge. Picking up a new pair of trail running shoes next week, to get back at it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 23, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Obviously..... I think it is part of the requirement to become a Kyokushin black belt..... don't tell him I said that


It might be the entire requirement. I think the skills get them to brown, then insanity carries them over the top to black.


----------



## mograph (Jun 23, 2017)

Agree on the weight loss thing. Running was a pain before I lost about 15 pounds in 2011. Now that I've gained the weight again, it's a pain again.  Back to the gym for squash, cardio _and_ weights. That's the only combo that works for me. YMMV.

Anyway. What helped me (run-bounce-wise) at age 51 was recalling some advice I read as a teenager, when training for a marathon: try to run _*silently*_. When we run that way, we use our muscles and tendons as shock absorbers, which is way better than using bones and joints for the same purpose. It requires more of a midfoot strike and a focus on a level-gliding torso, one that is not going up and down so much. It feels like ... _cruising_ or _gliding_, if that makes sense.

Also, it was a good idea to loosen up the glutes a bit as I ran, so I could feel them jiggle just a tiny bit. Why hold them tight, if I could run just as well? _Sung_ glutes?

Also, I made my gait a bit more narrow (width) and short (length). The former helps prevent plantar fasciitis (IMO) and the latter allows the midfoot strike, since a long stride requires a heel strike. It requires a faster turnover (pace), but the shorter stride really smooths everything out.

Zhan Zhuang, strangely enough, seems to have helped me "check in" and analyze the effect of running on my body.

Worth considering.

P.S. I really hope that the idea of a narrower running gait gains traction for sufferers of plantar fasciitis. It helps avoid over-pronation without the need to buy compensating shoes. Also, there's less side-to-side movement. Good all-around, IMO.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 23, 2017)

mograph said:


> Agree on the weight loss thing. Running was a pain before I lost about 15 pounds in 2011. Now that I've gained the weight again, it's a pain again.  Back to the gym for squash, cardio _and_ weights. That's the only combo that works for me. YMMV.
> 
> Anyway. What helped me (run-bounce-wise) at age 51 was recalling some advice I read as a teenager, when training for a marathon: try to run _*silently*_. When we run that way, we use our muscles and tendons as shock absorbers, which is way better than using bones and joints for the same purpose. It requires more of a midfoot strike and a focus on a level-gliding torso, one that is not going up and down so much. It feels like ... _cruising_ or _gliding_, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


My gait narrowed quite naturally when I shifted to a forefoot strike (I over-did the shift, went right past mid-foot - still trying to correct that).


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 23, 2017)

Buka said:


> I will only run if I'm chasing somebody, and if they're young and fast I'm probably not going to catch them.
> And I don't think that running should be done on cement/asphalt.
> 
> But, my buddy Richard, a long time Kyokushin black belt, runs ten miles every day (EVERY day) on the road. He's in his sixties and is as good a shape as anyone I know. He's obviously nuts.


Call me crazy, but I have an image of him running barefoot and wearing his belt and gi like in the movie Fighting Black Kings.  Does he randomly stop and throw some punches and kicks while letting out a loud kiai while standing in the middle of a few innocent bystanders?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Call me crazy, but I have an image of him running barefoot and wearing his belt and gi like in the movie Fighting Black Kings.  Does he randomly stop and throw some punches and kicks while letting out a loud kiai while standing in the middle of a few innocent bystanders?



You forgot, he is a  Kyokushin black belt...so you need to add  "While carrying a full grown bull on his back"


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 24, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> You forgot, he is a  Kyokushin black belt...so you need to add  "While carrying a full grown bull on his back"


They don't carry bulls on their backs.  They wrestle them down to the ground and knife hand chop their horns off, Mas Oyama style. 

Have you seen Fighting Black Kings?  It's free on amazon prime, except the title is changed to Strongest Karate.

One of my favorite flicks.  Absolutely awful editing, 80s porn type music, some blaxploitation thrown in there, and Kyokushin propaganda film.  But it all comes together nicely for me.  I am a bit biased being in Seido Juku - Tadashi Nakamura, our founder, is prominently in it, as is Charles Martin who's still Nakamura's senior-most student.  I've met both of them several times.  Martin got a little weird when someone asked him about it recently.  He responded with (in a chuckling way) "That movie's still around?"

Someone proposed that Frank Dux got the idea for Bloodsport from that film.  It's actually quite a bit similar, except the tournament really happened.  It was the first World Open Karate Tournament (Kyokushin knockdown rules). 

If you've got amazon prime, it's definitely worth checking out.  Sorry for the sidetrack and commercial


----------

